# POWERSHIFT for SALE



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*How about this 1. there MY BROTHER FROM ANOTHER MOTHER. since yours is M.I.A.Toro 924 Snow Blower*


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

You need a new project Todd. :icon_whistling:


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> You need a new project Todd. :icon_whistling:


You never know what I will pull out of the old swag bag.. there BROTHER FROG.:emoticon-south-park


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

Holy mackerel is this PS93 selling one of his brothers here????


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Better not be !!

He's left them to me in his will just in case he's overrun with bucktooth bandits.
I told him I'd take care of his kids as if they were my own (since they will be). :icon_whistling:


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

nice machine my brother and gas is pretty cheap


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

tdipaul said:


> Holy mackerel is this PS93 selling one of his brothers here????


If you've ever seen Todd's "brothers" you'd know it's not one of them.hmy:


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

tdipaul said:


> Holy mackerel is this PS93 selling one of his brothers here????


 IT will be a VERY BLOODY COLD DAY IN ELL before I do that 1.:emoticon-south-park


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

detdrbuzzard said:


> nice machine my brother and gas is pretty cheap


I can bank roll it 4 you. there MY BROTHER FROM ANOTHER MOTHERk:k:k:k:k:


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> I can bank roll it 4 you. there MY BROTHER FROM ANOTHER MOTHERk:k:k:k:k:


I've got to wait awhile my brother, I've got to go pick up my new scooter tomorrow and funds will be low until henry gives us that signing bonus


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

So many toys, so little money.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

detdrbuzzard said:


> I've got to wait awhile my brother, I've got to go pick up my new scooter tomorrow and funds will be low until henry gives us that signing bonus


 what did you re up for another tour of duty.:rock:


----------

